# How do I clean driftwood?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I have several nice pieces of driftwood I would like to use in a viv but I'm not sure how to clean them to make sure they are safe for my future frogs. Advice please...


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

If you purchased them from a pet store just a nice soak for a day or two is fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Do I need to use bleach or some other solution? I got them from a yard sale and don't know where they came from before that.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Just wash them off and scrub them with some hot water. If you don't know the original source or type of wood, an overnight soak will help dissolve out possible sea salts. You could even boil it for 15 to 20 minutes if you are especially concerned about contaminants. If you do go for the Clorox soak, use only a 2% solution in cool (not hot) water for about 10 minutes, then rinse with clear water and put them outdoors for a few days for the chlorine to dissipate completely. Chlorine "sanitation" works most efficiently with cool water, well diluted. This may also tend to change the color on some woods. I personally don't do anything but rinse off drift wood and cork bark, because I like the surprises that crop up from the extraneous spores it might harbor. Nothing in drift wood is truly likely to harbor a pathogen that will harm your frogs, and it is probably washed free of resins if it's from a conifer.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

I wouldn't use bleach on them. They were most likely purchased for and used in an aquarium. I would just soak them for a few days and maybe scrub them with a brush to get any algae off that might have grown on them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Unless you pulled them out of some oil slick or something, they should be fine. Personally, I like whatever little fungus, etc. that hitches a ride--adds some diversity to the tank.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

bradadams said:


> If you purchased them from a pet store just a nice soak for a day or two is fine.


make that a month or two, he he he. Mind you thats if you dont want it leaching. 

A freind of mine sets up a huge metal bin in his yard with a camper stove under it. You can boil huge pieces then, but if its small, just boil it.

NO BLEACH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

